

Show HN: MyWarranties.net – An online warranty database (Open Beta) - drcursor
https://www.mywarranties.net

======
drcursor
Created using Django and Google's MDL.

Would love to hear some opinions from HN about the general idea and
implementation.

Android version available at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.ebserver.m...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.ebserver.mywarranties)

